# Baby bunnies!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I just wanted to share some pictures because they are just too cute not to share! My flemish giant "Holly" had a litter of 8 on saturday, half sandy, half fawn. She has been a good mom so far and the kits are doing great. I am expecting another litter from my fawn doe in the next day or two.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

Awww...
Too cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Beleive it or not Flemish Giants are actually how we got our start in Dairy goats. :thumbup: 

We had a pair of pedigreed sandy giants and they had a big litter. We put that we were looking to trade for a dairy doe in milk or bred and came up with a registered Alpine doe. We kinda got the short end of the stick, though cause she turned out not to be bred, but we love her so much and wouldn't trade back. :angel2: 

Those are some real cuties you got there. I love the fawn ones awwwww :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How adorable.... :thumb:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never seen a Fawn Flemish, how beautiful!!
Okay, I will take it!! :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, they are so cute! That fawn colored one is soooo pretty!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Amazing how something so tiny can grow to be so HUGE! Flemish Giants are one of my favorite bunny breeds! Can't wait to see these lil' beauties grow


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

OH my goodness..I totally love them...I have been looking for flemish giants....where are you located....are they for sale? :drool: :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

It is amazing how fast they are growing!
I am in eastern pa, and yes they will all be for sale. I'd keep them all but I think my husband might kill me haha


----------



## flyindranch (Jan 3, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW..I live near Pittsburgh....where are you located..I am very interested.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Near Hellertown, pa


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I took some new pics this morning, they are a week old today. Mom wasn't too thrilled with me in her nest so I only got a few.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are simply beautiful!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

adorable! I love bunnies!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

their so sweet...I can't wait to find my daughter some Dutch Bunnies to show for 4-H...I miss having bunnies around!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so dang cute!! I used to have mini rex bunnies and miss them so much. Bunnies are so fun!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Heres a pic from today, it surprises me everyday when I look in the box how big they seem to get overnight! They are just 9 days today


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

The bunnies are getting sooo big, and very friendly. I can't decide which one to keep!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

awww! they are adorable! they look much like our litter of 2week old mini rex although i'm sure your's are much bigger. we actually had a baby die of cold last night. he kept jumping out of the box and didn't know how to get back in so we kept putting him back. but he must have done it again and last night was bitterly cold and he didn't make it. he had the cutest markings of them all too! :sigh: have fun with your babies!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

SOOO CUTE!!! I love them! How much?!?! JK I wish!


----------

